# Dining Onboard



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

On another forum, some questions on sailing food were posed: _Do you cook when you sail? What's your favorite food when sailing?_ Most of the replies were so far to the other end of the spectrum from our usual onboard dining; I cannot imagine eating onboard like most of the posters seem to.

I posted the following reply on that forum, and I thought there might be some interest here on Sailnet:

<><><>​
Our sailing food tends to be the same as our food ashore. With two fridges and two freezers, and with more storage than we can use, we can easily stock what we want. As an illustration, the following are a few clips from our blog posts:









On Day Nine of our passage from Acapulco to the Galapagos: "... While we enjoyed another wonderful breakfast of toasted bagels with cream cheese, capers and smoked wild BC salmon and mugs of fresh coffee, I ran the generator and watermaker to bring the house battery back to 95% and the water tanks to full...."









On Day Seven of our passage from Acapulco to the Galapagos: "... A spectacular red sunset served as the backdrop for our dinner of giant scallops sauteed in butter with portobellos, shallots and garlic, served with steamed basmati rice, garnished with Roma tomato slices with basil and accompanied by plates of steamed asparagus with mayonnaise..."









On Day Six of our passage from Acapulco to the Galapagos: "... we enjoyed breakfast in the cockpit. Edi had made some fruit compote by using a hand blender to macerate dried apricots and dried cranberries into nice thick pastes. This went wonderfully with cream cheese on our toasted bagels and baguettes. The compotes were simple and delicious, and without all the added sugar and whatever else found is in commercial preserves, I am sure much better for us..."









On Day Five of our passage from Acapulco to the Galapagos: "... For dinner I made a double batch, one half to enjoy hot and the remainder to put in a Lock-and-Lock and in the fridge as a cold pasta salad for Thursday evening. I toasted some sesame seeds in the wok as I cleaned and chopped vegetables, then setting them aside I wokked two large diced garlic cloves, diced fresh ginger and sliced white mushrooms in vegetable oil with a dash of sesame oil, and then added white onions, broccoli stems and carrots. Then after I had added rotini to a pot of boiling water, I added to the wok some diced ham steak, chopped broccoli florets, poblanos, red peppers and tomatillos, and when this was nicely heated through, I added a few dashes of light soy sauce, a few splashes of water and a shake or two of rice flour to make a nice sauce, to which I added a big dab of oyster-flavour sauce. I turned off the heat under the wok, added the hot, drained pasta, the toasted sesame seeds and a couple of diced Roma tomatoes and tossed..."

Of course, we do not drink alcoholic beverages while at sea. At anchor; however, unless there are adverse tidal or weather conditions, wine is a central part of our dinner.









At anchor in Ipala, Mexico: "... For dinner I sauteed basa fillets in butter with crimini mushrooms and garlic and served them with basmati rice and fine green beans almandine with a garnish of Roma tomatoes and basil. We continued our celebration of freedom with Champagne Veuve Clicquot."









At anchor off the beach in La Manzanilla, Mexico: "... We relaxed for the rest of the day, and in the evening enjoyed a delicious dinner of large prawns quickly tossed in a butter saute of criminis, garlic, white onions, poblanos and red and yellow peppers, served with basmati rice and fine green beans almandine..."









In Las Hadas, Manzanilla, Mexico: "... For dinner on Wednesday evening I sauteed the basa in butter with crimini mushrooms, shallots and garlic and added thin tomatillo slices as I cooked the second sides. This was served with basmati rice and asparagus with mayonnaise and accompanied by a wonderful 50 Peso Riesling Qualitatswein from the Rheinpfalz..."









At anchor in Caleta San Juanico, Baja, Mexico: "... There were breaking waves along the beach as we approached it, so we cut short our explorations and headed back to Sequitur. Back onboard, we were nicely protected from both the waves and the winds by the rocky spires to our east. We spent the rest of the day relaxing in our snug little anchorage, and in the evening we enjoyed tarragon chicken breasts with steamed new potatoes and a julienne of fresh vegetables, accompanied by a 2006 Las Moras Cabernet Sauvignon / Shiraz from San Juan, Argentina."









Christmas dinner at anchor in El Metzeno, Baja Mexico: "... Edi started another couple of loaves of bread; one a Friesen clove cheese and garlic with fresh basil, the other a sundried tomato, Moroccan olive and fresh basil, using the New York Times no-knead recipe introduced to us by Ray Lipovsky on one of Sequitur's visits to the Lasqueti Mint. This amazingly simple recipe, easily Googled on the net, is ideal for making wonderful artisan loaves at sea or at anchor. We relaxed, read and soaked-in the wonderful setting, and in the evening sat down to our Christmas dinner of turkey with a Portobello mushroom gravy, couscous and fresh asparagus with mayonnaise accompanied by a bottle of Segura Viudas Cava..."

These are just a few examples of what we call sailing food. There are many others sprinkled throughout our blog. Enjoy!

<><><>​
*So, my reason for this post is to see how many others regularly enjoy dining onboard, rather than just simply eating, whether on passage, at anchor or alongside.*


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Holy crap dude. That's impressive. My sailing food doesn't quite measure up to that...










But it was pretty tasty at the time.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

Yum. Lobster...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Did you actually dive for that thing reme?


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

ummmm


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Being blessed with a vulgar palate, I would never be pleased with the time and complications of these meals. When we are cruising offshore we eat cold cuts and veggies or snacks straight out of the cans or wrappers. I'm adaptable enough to have my meal minutes away from it's source if I'm able to wash it off like any respectable racoon or fry some spam right out of the can with a few crackers! Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Michael... great post but really.... now you're just bragging! 

My wife, bless her heart, is a talented cook and can turn out some fine meals but our style of sailing/cruising rarely calls for cooking underway. When we do we try for one-pot meals just a bit beyond erps' 'cupasoup'.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Michael,

Looks delicious. You eat far better aboard than we do at home ashore!!


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

OP, Sequitor, you're doing in high style. We ate sammiches and tater salad on paper plates in baskets last Friday. Coronas on the side.


----------



## SoulVoyage (May 9, 2010)

That cuisine looks mouth-watering, indeed!!

But I don't know how many of those fine china dishes would survive one of my offshore voyages....come to think of it, offshore, a can opener, a can of tuna and mayo and and some saltines is about as fancy as it gets!!

"...more storage than we can use." We ARE talking about a sailboat, aren't we??? Perhaps you could loan me some of your stowage, as I never seem to have quite enough!

I commend your quest for fine-dining at sea, though! kudos.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm calling shenanigans on the asparagus- that looks too damn consistent from one meal to the next to be real.

All joking aside, i have a serious case of galley-envy right now.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

K.I.S.S.


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

@Sequitur, where did you get the nifty ribbed white plates? know the mfg.? pattern name?

Portabellas w/ my secret Crab stuffing cooked en-route and something I make onboard to wash it down with


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

I think we have that same pattern on our dinnerware.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

2 fridges and a freezer, a stove and an oven? I would hope you could make a decent meal. I have a cooler and a one burner camp stove. Suits my needs.


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

Faster said:


> Michael... great post but really.... now you're just bragging!


Yes, but similar all your splendid cruising photos, if we don't share it, who would know? We really miss the splendour of the BC Coast, so we have to compensate somehow


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

MacGyverRI said:


> @Sequitur, where did you get the nifty ribbed white plates? know the mfg.? pattern name?


We got them at Stokes, a Canadian tableware chain, with over 100 stores across Canada. They are Stokes brand, and the pattern is called _Waves_, I think.


MacGyverRI said:


> Portabellas w/ my secret Crab stuffing cooked en-route and something I make onboard to wash it down with


Nice-looking crab-stuffed mushrooms! I do see, however why you were asking about the china.


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

Sequitur said:


> We got them at Stokes, a Canadian tableware chain, with over 100 stores across Canada. They are Stokes brand, and the pattern is called _Waves_, I think.


Thanks, I've been looking for a really nice dish set for the china closet that I made. (it's behind the fold up table)



Sequitur said:


> Nice-looking crab-stuffed mushrooms! I do see, however why you were asking about the china.


HEY! the Dixie's are just casual! lol


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

I was impressed with all those great looking dishes of food (I'd like to crew on that boat), but the wise cracking that I knew was coming got me laughing to no end..LOL Fine dinning and funny company...What more can you ask for?


----------



## richeperkin (Sep 26, 2010)

@MacGyverRI do you ship you merlot (no pun intended. . .well, maybe a little, but I'd still drink it if you _mailed_ it)


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

......so what time you want us all onboard for dinner??  

We do love cooking, and are often ambitious maybe too ambitious onboard with our 2 burner metho stove.....reading cruising books from the 80s we have both despaired at the thought of eating canned food for days on passages when we begin fulltime cruising.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

We are probably in the Faster category though we strive to match Sequitur. Trouble is that like Fast we don't have a 50'er, nay not even 40.

One thing I do endorse is the use of china instead of plastic. Yes we do keep a melamine set for when the going gets rough but if the weather is good we'll use the china. It simply more enjoyable to eat off.

Also I'm a glass person when it comes to wine and beer, albeit the beer is in a bottle. We keep a collection of wine glasses on board and since we've had her have only lost two or three. All of those when at anchor and usually a snapped stem rather than complete smash. The glass maker Reidel (sp) do a range of stemless wine glasses, the only downside being that the base is not really flat enough. What we do go for is short stemmed wine glasses. Stability does not seem to be an issue, we have some nifty silicon grips that go over the base to prevent sliding.

Now most of our passages are coastal day hops. Then we'll be eating sandwiches and soup in the main. Ham, cheese, mortadella, salami with some cucumber , capsicum, lettuce for a bit of crunch works for us along with a dollop of mustard pickles.

Soup is good for an overnighter, as are simple casseroles which can at a pinch go into a wide necked thermos.

For me the big indispensable for cooking onboard is one of these...we have the one of the smaller sizes....bit on the heavy side but I love it.


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

chall03 said:


> ......so what time you want us all onboard for dinner??


Come knock on the hull, we're on a mooring in La Punta. 


chall03 said:


> .....reading cruising books from the 80s we have both despaired at the thought of eating canned food for days on passages when we begin fulltime cruising.


Same with us... we never could get into the idea of subverting dining just because we're cruising.


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

richeperkin said:


> @MacGyverRI do you ship you merlot (no pun intended. . .well, maybe a little, but I'd still drink it if you _mailed_ it)


Sorry, I can only do that w/ friends (gifts) since I'm a home-brewer, so it's illegal to sell it. 

I have checked into licenses since so many people love this blend, but they're NUTS! Almost $5k for all licenses needed before you can pay them a lousy $.20 (twenty cents) a gallon tax...

Some states do have a "Micro-Brew" type license and that's way more reasonable but we don't have that option here.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Sequitur said:


> Come knock on the hull, we're on a mooring in La Punta.
> 
> Same with us... we never could get into the idea of subverting dining just because we're cruising.


Most passages are less than a week. Even with the most basic of refrigeration there is no excuse for eating canned muck after less than seven days. Without decent refrigeration the second week will take some careful planning though by week three if you don't have a freezer things are going to get nasty unless you can catch the odd fish and like eating rice/dried noodles or pasta/ polenta that sort of thing.

Vacuum sealed meat and fish will last a couple of weeks refrigerated, three weeks is probably pushing the envelope.

Dairy products will be fine refrigerated, probably resorting to UHT milk by end of week two at best. Eggs, three weeks should be cool is fresh enough when bought.

Canned vegetables are vaguely acceptable. some dried vegetables are also OK but I have yet to find a canned meat that is anything other than a very last resort. There is a mob called Fray Bentos who do canned pies. I'm not saying I'd go out of my way to find one but as emergency rations they fit the bill, most assuredly they are vastly superior to any frozen pie I have ever been forced to eat. Tinned soups are another last resort. Baxters are the best that I have found. Beyond that canned produce is best kept for the occasional sanger and maybe a salad.


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

Sequitur- awesome looking meals!

I personally would drop the "auxilary carbs" (bread/potatoes/rice/etc). They make it just that much more work to cook, but add no real nutritional or food enjoyment value to me. I suppose they are calories that can easily be stored without refrigeration though.


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

tdw said:


> One thing I do endorse is the use of china instead of plastic. Yes we do keep a melamine set for when the going gets rough but if the weather is good we'll use the china. It simply more enjoyable to eat off.


We seem to break fewer pieces of china aboard than we did ashore, but that's no reason for us to downgrade to eating off plastic or paper ashore.



tdw said:


> Also I'm a glass person when it comes to wine and beer, albeit the beer is in a bottle. We keep a collection of wine glasses on board and since we've had her have only lost two or three. All of those when at anchor and usually a snapped stem rather than complete smash. The glass maker Reidel (sp) do a range of stemless wine glasses, the only downside being that the base is not really flat enough.


Our stemware of choice aboard and ashore is Riedel (I used to import it and introduced it to Canada a few decades ago). Their Magnum Party Tube is a wonderfully robust tube of four stems that will store safely through most any seas.



tdw said:


> For me the big indispensable for cooking onboard is one of these...we have the one of the smaller sizes....bit on the heavy side but I love it.


I agree with you; it is an extremely useful galley piece. We have a similar enamelled cast iron Dutch oven from Ikea, and prefer it to any I have ever used from Le Creuset.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

MacGyverRI said:


> Some states do have a "Micro-Brew" type license and that's way more reasonable but we don't have that option here.


Even if the state will issue a micro-brew license, you still need the federal license to sell any spirits. The state licensing is simply ON TOP of the federal requirements.


----------



## oceanscapt (Aug 1, 2009)

I think I need cooking (and fishing) lessons. 

My cooking choice depends on the length of the trip and the weather conditions. I tend to eat light the first few days, especially if I have crew or the weather's less than pleasant. 

If the fishing's good then it's fish a couple times a day until I run out. I carry a lot of unrefrigerated produce and fruit and try to extend their life as long as possibler (I've had good luck with those green produce bags). 

I cook ahead and try to have a base in the fridge to keep me in the cockpit rather than in the galley. The idea is that it takes only a bit more heat to make a double portion than a single. I work hard at conserving water, fuel, and food but things do run out and I do get tired of bananas and cabbage.

I add a special item to the mix a couple times a week, especially if the fresh produce is gone or the fish are elsewhere. 

Sometimes it's the simple things that make me smile and my stomach growl. I grow a small selection of herbs and that always seems to take the edge off tinned food. I make my own bread and muffins. I never seem to get tired of baked beans and fresh warm corn bread. I look forward to opening a self canned jar of goodies.

It seems to me that some food vendors seem to do better in the can than out. I had to learn by trying them to find the brands I thought were the best for the money and longevity.

I'm keenly aware of the weather and will cook simple meals ahead of time for times of bad weather. I fry only at anchor and am very cautious about boiling when underway.

Finally, I try not to run out of the goodies/treats, thereby being forced to shop in the next anchorage/port of call. I do confess to a strong "fresh" produce/fruit buying desire after going without for weeks. Economical provisioning ports are few and far between. As a frugal sailor, as much as I'd like a tomato and head of lettuce for that BLT, I'm not willing to pay $4 for either of them.


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

oceanscapt said:


> I carry a lot of unrefrigerated produce and fruit and try to extend their life as long as possible


Yes, I think this is essential. It is simply a matter of regularly monitoring the condition of the produce, and of using the ones in the worst condition first. It is amazing how long many things last, if they are well selected. As a rough guide we use: Still Tasty, which gives good basic storage information, though we always get much longer times than the site indicates.



oceanscapt said:


> I cook ahead and try to have a base in the fridge to keep me in the cockpit rather than in the galley. The idea is that it takes only a bit more heat to make a double portion than a single.


Before we leave port I prepare multiple meals of stews, soups, pilafs and so on. These we freeze in one-litre Lock and Lock containers to be pulled-out, thawed and reheated when the weather is too rough for cooking. When the weather and sea state are benign, I will often make double, triple or larger quantities at sea, some for now, some for the fridges and some to replenish the freezers. Some are a ready to heat meal, others are the base to which additional ingredients and creativity are added.



oceanscapt said:


> Sometimes it's the simple things that make me smile and my stomach growl. I grow a small selection of herbs and that always seems to take the edge off tinned food. I make my own bread and muffins. I never seem to get tired of baked beans and fresh warm corn bread. I look forward to opening a self canned jar of goodies.


We agree, it is the homemade comfort food that really satisfies, no matter how simple or how complex. For bread, we find the New York Times no-knead bread recipe works wonderfully aboard to make creative artisan-style loaves.



oceanscapt said:


> Finally, I try not to run out of the goodies/treats, thereby being forced to shop in the next anchorage/port of call. I do confess to a strong "fresh" produce/fruit buying desire after going without for weeks. Economical provisioning ports are few and far between. As a frugal sailor, as much as I'd like a tomato and head of lettuce for that BLT, I'm not willing to pay $4 for either of them.


I consider provisioning to be an essential part of cruising, and a large part of this for us is trying to plan our stocking-up with a view ahead to our next ports, and what is available (or not) in them, both physically and economically. Like you, we will not pay excessive prices.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Sequitur....Michael, the orange type of Le Crueset is one I've had for decades, its actually at home and I love the thing. The one on the boat isn't Le Creuset , cheaper brand but not the Ikea and is smaller size. Perfect for boat.

Our attitude to buying food is try and buy local. Vary your diet according to what is available, it will save you money and probably be a damn sight fresher. 

Thoroughly agree with OceansCapt re boiling. Gives me the whillies. Will only boil in calm weather. Almost agree with frying but I will dry fry..e.g bacon where it doesn't need added oil. Try to buy bacon that is low in water content.


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

tdw said:


> Our attitude to buying food is try and buy local. Vary your diet according to what is available, it will save you money and probably be a damn sight fresher.


I certainly agree here, we have enjoyed trying all the wonderful local fruit and vegetables along the way. Among other things, we added poblanos and tomatillos to our regular diet while in Mexico, and now here in Peru, we are really getting into the 200 species and over 4000 varieties of potato, and although we won't have the opportunity to try them all, we'll certainly have a go at it.









This evening I butter sauteed centimetre-thick rounds of two different potatos, a dark purple one with a beige interior and a russet one with a deep orange centre, and served them with a frittata.



tdw said:


> Thoroughly agree with OceansCapt re boiling. Gives me the whillies. Will only boil in calm weather. Almost agree with frying but I will dry fry..e.g bacon where it doesn't need added oil. Try to buy bacon that is low in water content.


Our gimble allows relatively safe stove-top simmering and steaming in somewhat rough weather, since our waterline length is sufficient to ease pitching. For making tea in rough weather, we I prefer boiling the water using the electric kettle wedged in one of the sinks. My cooking has never included frying, except for dry pan searing, which some call frying. I do; however, sautee a lot, even in moderately heavy weather.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

We do have a terminology problem here. We pretty much call anything done in a frying pan (aka skillet) as frying, be that deep frying , shallow frying or dry frying. I'm pretty happy to dry fry (cooking something in its own oil such as bacon) and/or sautee or shallow fry using a small amount of butter or oil. I very rarely deep fry even at home, never on the boat even though I do love my french fries with a rare lump of dead cow.

Our kettle is secure enough that we are happy to use it to make a cuppa or two, our coffee pot (stove top espresso) has a very firm lid so again we don't worry. Its more the saucepan of water that gives me the shivers. 

Casio.....tatties, rice, bread ? Not add enjoyment ? Mate you are eating the wrong tatties, rice and bread.


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

tdw said:


> We do have a terminology problem here. We pretty much call anything done in a frying pan (aka skillet) as frying, be that deep frying , shallow frying or dry frying. I'm pretty happy to dry fry (cooking something in its own oil such as bacon) and/or sautee or shallow fry using a small amount of butter or oil.


Yes, probably terminology.



tdw said:


> I very rarely deep fry even at home, never on the boat even though I do love my french fries with a rare lump of dead cow.


I can inject more than enough butter and olive oil into my food without having to resort to deep frying. The closest I come to deep frying is the bit of oil in the wok at the start of a stir-fry. As a French fries substitute, I find sauteed centimetre-thick potato slices a wonderful alternitive.



tdw said:


> Casio.....tatties, rice, bread ? Not add enjoyment ? Mate you are eating the wrong tatties, rice and bread.


I thought surely he was joking... I hope he was... Otherwise, in my opinion he's missing not only an important part of a healthy diet, but also a huge amount of pleasure.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Sequitur said:


> As a French fries substitute, I find sauteed centimetre-thick potato slices a wonderful alternitive.


Have you tried baking? I slice potatoes into wedges and bake them until golden -- quite good and no oil.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Sequitur said:


> Yes, probably terminology.
> 
> I can inject more than enough butter and olive oil into my food without having to resort to deep frying. The closest I come to deep frying is the bit of oil in the wok at the start of a stir-fry. As a French fries substitute, I find sauteed centimetre-thick potato slices a wonderful alternitive.
> 
> I thought surely he was joking... I hope he was... Otherwise, in my opinion he's missing not only an important part of a healthy diet, but also a huge amount of pleasure.


...and not only ordinary potatoes either.....if indeed there is such a thing.....sweet potato thinly sliced and sauteed are wonderful.....though judging by your pics you already know this....

Do this with even thinner slices and you end up with a home made crisp. Wonderful snack. Works with potato, sweet potato even pumpkin and parsnip.

Auspicious.....I like to throw potato pieces into a bowl with just a smidgeon of olive oil then into the oven. Just enough to very lightly coat them. I find it crisps them up nicely.


----------



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

I seriously need to stop perusing Sequiturs food porn postings. Not helping me drop the last of the baby weight.

Sweet Potato fries work best if lightly sprayed w/ olive oil before putting them in the oven. We like the Misto- infinitely reusable and no empty can to throw away.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

tdw said:


> Do this with even thinner slices and you end up with a home made crisp. Wonderful snack. Works with potato, sweet potato even pumpkin and parsnip.


Great idea - I'll break out the mandolin and make some real thin slices to try tonight.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Mimsy said:


> I seriously need to stop perusing Sequiturs food porn postings. Not helping me drop the last of the baby weight.
> 
> Sweet Potato fries work best if lightly sprayed w/ olive oil before putting them in the oven. We like the Misto- infinitely reusable and no empty can to throw away.


We are seriously addicted to sweet potato fries at the moment as well. I agree, light spray with oil, and then it is about leaving them in there just long enough....


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

Mimsy said:


> Sweet Potato fries work best if lightly sprayed w/ olive oil before putting them in the oven. We like the Misto- infinitely reusable and no empty can to throw away.


I liked the Misto idea also; however, I found that olive oil gums it up very quickly, and it is a bear to clean. I'm back to the hand coating, which has a side benefit soothing my hands after a hard day of line handling.  Maybe I'll break out the old Misto and give it another go.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Espresso for breakfast, something cold for lunch and Carib beer for dinner (a meal in every 6-pack)








[/url]


----------



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

Micheal, when you clean it put some hot water in it the pump it out. I've had mine for 5 years with no issues.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Breakfast for us is one of our favourite meals.....on land we are often more likely to go out for breakfast than dinner....There is something quite civilized about starting the day with a nice meal.....when we are onboard French Toast is one of our quick favourites....


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

I use 1" thick slices of "Portuguese sweet bread w/ Raisin's" to make french toast, it's addictive.... :laugher 

It also makes a great Bread pudding. 

Anyone know if you can do a decent bread pudding in a pressure cooker? recipe? If so, use a metal cake pan or corning-ware type?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

some great ideas and food here, nice job folks  Yum!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MacGyverRI said:


> Anyone know if you can do a decent bread pudding in a pressure cooker? recipe? If so, use a metal cake pan or corning-ware type?


Can't recall if there is a bread pudding recipe, but Michael is a big advocate of using pressure cookers on board. This is a fun book to have aboard. It not only has great recipes that have been adapted for small galleys, with little prep space and limited cookware, but it addresses provisioning and recounts great cruising stories. You will actually read it first, then keep it on the shelf for reference.

Amazon.com: Cruising Chef Cookbook (9780939837465): Michael Greenwald, Marcy Raphael: Books: Reviews, Prices & more

My fav take away was this provisioning advice. He says that everyone seems to think you need to stockpile rice and beans for a lengthy voyage. He has circumnavigated more than once, I seem to recall, and says there are virtually no inhabited places on the planet where you can't find rice and beans. What does he say you should not leave home without??..... your favorite beer and wine!

He had my attention.


----------



## mamadawn (Oct 17, 2010)

Sequitur said:


> For bread, we find the New York Times no-knead bread recipe works wonderfully aboard to make creative artisan-style loaves.


Can you describe in more detail how this works on board? I've used this method on land, but am nervous about having the oven and dutch oven so hot while underway. and are the bagels homemade?


----------



## trisstan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

The only thing this thread has done is caused my tummy to growl =(


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

I like to eat and the first mate likes to feed me, and because for some reason everything taste better whan cooked aboard the only practical thing to do was move aboard ). We are working on getting everything settled and with the accomidations on the new boat(we now have oven) I'm going to need to paint the water line stripe a little higher on the hull ) .


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

Sequitur said:


> We got them at Stokes, a Canadian tableware chain, with over 100 stores across Canada. They are Stokes brand, and the pattern is called _Waves_, I think.
> 
> Nice-looking crab-stuffed mushrooms! I do see, however why you were asking about the china.


Ok, I finally found some plates that I really like and these pics. probably don't do them any justice at all since they're hand made glass... The actual color is like "Candy Apple Red Pearl" Lacquer used on custom cars/bikes.

Hmm, After uploading, they are close in color...

Edit to add;
"Crate and Barrel" is blowing these out @ $6 ea., marked down from $15+ ea.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

Good thread Sequitur, I've been following your cruise however for some reason I've missed all this food stuff. In any case, here is my input.

Not exactly fine dining, this is a photo of one of our rustic meals, but they all seem a bit on the rustic side, however, they are tasty. Most of my effort goes into getting the food, a good portion goes into preparing it, very little goes into presentation (I need to get better at this) and finally eating it doesn't take very long at all.










Getting the crab...well over our allowed limit, so carefully choosing the keepers is so important.










Gathering mussels for another feast.










fresh chantrelle mushrooms...picked by a friend and donated to our cause...I need to learn how to find these elusive chantrelles for myself. We also add fresh seaweed to our salads quite regularly...lots of that around.










A smallish hallibut...the smaller ones are better.










Prawns










This is my specialty BBQ oysters in the shell with old cheese.










steamed prawns


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

>This is my specialty BBQ oysters in the shell with old cheese.

Old cheese?? What type is that?

I've had broiled Mussels w/ a cream cheese mix topping (like Asian Crab Rangoon stuffing ) that were really tasty.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

MacGyverRI said:


> >This is my specialty BBQ oysters in the shell with old cheese.
> 
> Old cheese?? What type is that?
> 
> I've had broiled Mussels w/ a cream cheese mix topping (like Asian Crab Rangoon stuffing ) that were really tasty.


It's not just the cheese that makes this good but in any case, by old, I mean aged and to be specific this is the cheese I like...Dubliner cheese. Up here we can get it at Costco but it may be available elsewhere.

*From Wikipedia:*
*Dubliner Cheese* is a sweet mature cheese (aged over twelve months) manufactured by Carbery and marketed internationally under the auspices of the Irish Dairy Board under the Kerrygold brand. The cheese is named after the city of Dublin, although it is made in County Cork. It combines the sharpness of mature cheddar, the nuttiness of Swiss cheese, and the bite of Parmesan. The cheese was developed by John Lucey and his secret recipe is exclusively held by the company Carbery. Dubliner cheese - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The recipe... 
I can fit about 6 oysters on my little Sea-B-Que.
BBQ the oysters until they open slightly, take a heavy hunting knife or an oyster shucker and pry it apart to force the hinge open. The oyster is usually attached to the flatter side of the shell and I try to cook them with this side up so the juice can stay in the deeper side of the shell. So in most cases, you need to carefully cut the oyster free of the top shell and let it fall back into the juice in the bottom shell. 
Squeeze some *FRESH* lime in each oyster.
Pour a little tabasco sauce in each one. I like them hot, so I put quite a bit on. Lately I have been experimenting with other sauces and I now like "Franks RedHot Original". It seems to have a better flavour in my opinion.
Cook like that and test them with a knife or spoon until they just start firming up a bit but not too much because they need to cook a bit more with the cheese on them. Then put a slice of this Dubliner Cheese on each and continue until melted.
Serve in the shell with some good wine.

Foot note: I've tried other cheeses and some are very good but I find this to be the best yet.

Edit: I forgot to mention...lately I have also found that this chili paste is a very very good replacement for the hot sauce, not as hot but a very nice taste. This can be purchased at a Chinese grocery.


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

I love the "Sweet Chili Sauce w/ garlic" (cheapest at Asian markets) on almost anything. It has a nice bite but doesn't linger like "Red hot sauce" types. 

It also works well mixed w/ melted butter as a dipping sauce for clams, Lobster etc..


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

The mere act of dining on the water, away from society, the TV and the inter-webs can make even hard tack and fat back seem like a meal fit for a king.

With only 25', I'm kind of limited in my storage and refridgeration so I've done everything from MRE's to some pretty decent stir-fry meals. I'm looking forward to trying more this year.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

What did that monster weigh???


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

BubbleheadMd said:


> The mere act of dining on the water, away from society, the TV and the inter-webs can make even hard tack and fat back seem like a meal fit for a king.
> 
> With only 25', I'm kind of limited in my storage and refridgeration so I've done everything from MRE's to some pretty decent stir-fry meals. I'm looking forward to trying more this year.


Well, my boat is a 26' and I use a sm. "dorm fridge" in the quarter berth w/ the area behind it reserved for seasonal clothes storage in "space bags". The fridge is light and easy to move when needed. It's a Goldstar model "GR-051 SF" and only uses 85 watts of power so running it on the 110 volt converter is easy on my 225 AH batteries if I'm out for many days.


----------



## Don1500 (Nov 16, 2010)

One thing I noticed: THREE different sets of china? Space is not a problem on your ocean liner.


----------



## unomio (Jun 8, 2007)

Hats off to you guys! On our passage from Panama to the Galapagos it was too durned hot to eat _anything_, let alone cook it. Diesel smell (tiny breeze was from astern, naturally) quelled any vagrant ideas of cooking/eating. OK-crackers and chips it is! Passage from the Galapagos was 'way too rough to consider much beyond canned soup made in the largest pot we had, well anchored to the stove. Too hot to cook there, as well. In Tahiti--well, why cook when there is wonderful French food to be had ashore? And it's too hot to cook here, too, even at anchor. Haven't had the oven on since 2009, in Seattle. 

What I want to know is--how do you manage in 95 degree heat and 100% humidity? The last thing I want to be anywhere near is a stove....


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

unomio said:


> What I want to know is--how do you manage in 95 degree heat and 100% humidity? The last thing I want to be anywhere near is a stove....


I took out the useless, unreliable built-in oven/stove and now use one of these Kenyon portable stoves (see pic) that sell for $40 at west marine. I can use it in the galley or out on deck. I also have a Magma on the aft rail that also is out of the way.

edit to add; If you're near Providence R.I., Providence Paper Warehouse, 1229 Westminster st. sells the butane cans for only $2.99 ea. and it's open to the general public. Lots of bulk restaurant items for decent money.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

unomio said:


> ...What I want to know is--how do you manage in 95 degree heat and 100% humidity? The last thing I want to be anywhere near is a stove....


Air conditioning, of course.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> What did that monster weigh???


SD, didn't log the size but that's a smallish one, maybe 28lbs or so. 100+ pounders are quite common but the 30ish pounders are the best eating.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

In another thread Faster reckoned our cockpit looked civilised. Compared to Sequitor I'm having my doubts and I must say that Moonglow's haul makes me ashamed to admit that I am not a fisherman by any stretch. Nonetheless prawns and oysters washed down with a nice Italian Pinot Grigio was a treat.

We got the food from a passing boat that does the rounds of the area we were anchored in. Freshly shucked Sydney Rock oysters and local prawns (shrimp for you lot) with a dill mayonaisse. If you have never eaten fresh Sydney Rocks you have missed possibly the best oyster on the planet. They are small but beautifully sweet. Anything more than a squeeze of lemon or lime is an act of heresy.


----------



## rayncyn51 (Aug 8, 2008)

wherever did the notion of onboard meals needing to look like a 'dogs breakfast' come from? I understand the reasons for your daily nutrition intake aboard a race team's vessle to have this appearance. However, most cruising couples are not traversing the seas in that manner. The meals pictured here are not technically difficult cooking. Creativity, planning,(forethought) a basic knowledge of cooking, and a desire to share with your partner yet one more aspect of your time together is all that's required. Granted Sequiter has a vast amount of stowage and power capabilities. I believe, though, that nutritious, delicious, beautiful meals are doable for anyone who has the interest. Cynsation, First mate and galley manager. Cynsation, FMAGM(private joke)


----------



## PopeyeGordon (Mar 3, 2011)

*This an enjoyable thread to read....*

Some tips from my galley experience in the Pacific Northwest.....

On smaller boats the butane stove is very convenient and the most affordable. The same stoves that are $40 or more at marine stores are $13 at Asian groceries. For $30 you can find then with polished stainless cabinets. At the west coast chains '99 Ranch Markets' and 'H Mart' you can buy a 4pack of the 8oz butane cans for $5, the price of a single can at marine stores. Butane is safer than propane as it does not settle low.

Criossants, fresh or stale, make great french toast. Just slice in half first.

Potatoes quartered lengthwise and sprayed with olive oil grill nicely along with your morning sausages.

See my new thread for eating Northwest kelp leaves.


----------

